

‘Pics or it didn’t happen’ – the mantra of the Instagram era - Nowyouknow
http://www.theguardian.com/news/2015/feb/26/pics-or-it-didnt-happen-mantra-instagram-era-facebook-twitter

======
kstenerud
"who wants to be on the outside? Who wants to miss a birthday, a friend’s big
news, a chance to sign up for Spotify, or the latest bit of juicy social
intelligence?"

Me, me, and me. If it's important enough, I'll find out via other channels
(like word-of-mouth). And no, that stupid dress doesn't count.

------
Sysky
YUK! But great article. . .

